# Why?



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Sometimes when I buy beans, they look dry and other times they can look moist. Does anyone know the reason for this?

Ta

Andy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Andy

It's likely the oil content and the roast profile

Some of the more darkly roasted beans (into second crack) seep oils and this gives the beans a wet look

Some beans are more prone to this even at shorter roasting times too


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

That makes a lot of sense Glenn, thank you.


----------

